# Wasserkühlung Anschluss Shema ,bitte um eure erfahrung



## Buendu (12. November 2017)

*Wasserkühlung Anschluss Shema ,bitte um eure erfahrung*

Guten Morgen zusammen

Nun ist es soweit das Thema Wasserkühlung hat mich mitgenommen.
Angefangen hab ich mit Cpu Wasserkühlung nun möchte ich gerne 2 * 360 Radiator, cpu und gpu verbinden.

Dazu hab ich zwei verschiedene anschluss shema gezeichnet.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Feedback, mich würde es vorallem wunder nehmen ob da von der Temperatur grosse unschiede erwarten kann zwischen den beiden anschluss Möglichkeiten.

folgendes werde ich verbauen.

2 * Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Radiator

*Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755

PETG rohr 13/10

Gehäuse *PhanteksEnthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass (Midi Tower)​
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon recht herzlich für eure Empfehlung, verbesserungsvorschläge.

Mir persönlich würde die variante 1 sehr gut gefallen, sieht bestimmt sehr schön aus von leitungsführung, einfachere Ausführung, aber flussrichtung geht zuerst auf gpu dann auf cpu, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher was das mit der Temperatur dann macht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​​


----------



## hotfirefox (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Anschluss Shema ,bitte um eure erfahrung*

Eigentlich egal, Variante 1 lässt sich wohl aber leichter entlüften. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Anschluss Shema ,bitte um eure erfahrung*

Variante 1, und bedenke das die Radis mit kühler Aussenluft versorgt werden.


----------



## Buendu (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Anschluss Shema ,bitte um eure erfahrung*

Guten Tag zusammen nun hab ich mein erstes wasserkühlungsprojekt schon fast beendet, fehlen nur noch ein y-kabel für pwm Steuerung, darum läuft der eine lüfter nicht 

Ich habe nun folgende kühler Radiatoren verbaut:
alles von marke alphacool
1* 420mm * 30mm (Oberseite Gehäuse)Lüfter Oberseite montiert, saugend
1*360mm *60 mm (Frontseite Gehäuse) Lüfter push and pull montiert.

Von forne kommt kalte luft 6* 120 mm lüfter, zieht durchs Gehäuse 1* 140 nach hinten raus, 3* 140mm lüfter nach oben ins freie durch den 420mm Radiator.


Ich wollte nun folgendes fragen betreffend Temperatur ob das alles ok ist?
ich kühle damit ein i7 7700k cpu geköpft 
grafikkarte asus rog Poseidon 1080ti

test Auswertung ist nach 3 stunden gamen The Division auf 4k:

Raumtemperatur 22grad
cpu max 55grad
gpu max 55 grad
Wassertemperatur max 35grad
sämtliche lüfter laufen auf festen 40 Prozent pwm gesteuert alle lüfter auf angenehme 900 - 1000 rpm 
pumpe läuft auf 30 Prozent das entspricht ein wasserdurchfluss von 105 lt/ stunde

Ist das alles im grünen Bereich oder würdet ihr mir was empfehlen was ich ändern müsste?

Ich bedanke mich für ihre Meinung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------

